# Hog housing in winter?



## Hickoryneck (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello

We have our first hog she is being raised for meat but still needs a few months to grow and we are starting to worry about her being warm enough this winter I know she will be our dinner one day but want her to be happy and well cared for until then. 

She lives in a 5x10 house with a run off the front side So my question is what modifications should we make to the house before the cold weather sets in? Would just filling it with straw be enough or should we make bigger changes?


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 3, 2011)

Lots of straw no draught on those wind chill days and she should be fine


----------



## shawn MN (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with ryod wood. But I think they should stay out of the draft and probly wont have to worry to much about a draught in the winter.  Sorry! I just had to make a funny.


----------

